# Reflective ankle bands



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

I'm riding the Solvang double later this month and the rules say you need reflective ankle bands if you're going to be riding in the dark. I think I can finish before then but I want to be prepared. Any suggestions for low bulk easy to pack/carry ankle bands? Preferably available on line.

Thanks!


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

ankle bands don't cost too much, so unless shipping is free, go to the LBS.

It's onyl a couple bucks each for the velco style


----------



## pmt (Aug 4, 2009)

Get two RoadID AnkleIDs. Then you not only have reflective bands, but you're also tagged in case of disaster.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

pmt said:


> Get two RoadID AnkleIDs. Then you not only have reflective bands, but you're also tagged in case of disaster.


That's what I was going to say, but ya beat me to it!


----------

